# I'm New to Seasonal Contact



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

This a fix rate 10k broke up in 6 months for 3 years could be If I want it

Lot size is 5 acres Is that low or ok? I know its a gamble 

I look at another lot I do close to the size Last 3 years figure out about 12 plows and 12 salt runs But lot I went off of is a Factory the runs 24hrs 

This 5 acre lot is a Box Store open from 7am to 9 pm Im thinking maybe 8-10 visits for each plow and salt

2'' plow trigger under that salt trigger

Out fit out of Ohio is subbing it out everybody should know who that is

I thought about drop some pain in the a$$ jobs and do this

I just don't know I'm a gambling man or not


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What do you come up with as a per plow for the season based on that many pushes? If your close ,go for it,Think of seasonal as a big pot of money,then every time you plow you take a little out and hope for some leftovers at the end of the yr.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol, a glimpse into Grandviews way of thinking, Very true though, break it down into per push(based on average or predicted amount of pushes) divide by predicted time to do, you then get your rough hrly wage, then if that # is at or above what you need/want to make then you know you wont go broke if you do it.....assuming you get paid:whistling:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I would be very cautious on that you might want to look at those numbers. 
Plowing 5 acres for 10k is one thing 
Salting it is another.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1645331 said:


> lol, a glimpse into Grandviews way of thinking, Very true though, break it down into per push(based on average or predicted amount of pushes) divide by predicted time to do, you then get your rough hrly wage, then if that # is at or above what you need/want to make then you know you wont go broke if you do it.....assuming you get paid:whistling:


Plow side looks good but the salting side isn't looking good on the rate I should put down I guess I could cut 1/3 rate off wouldn't be bad unless it doesn't do the trick Plus extra salting could eat me up

But less events would help but more events then I'll loose money on the salt side

They said if they need add some money to sweeten the deal they would add some

Should ask this on 10 events Would you or grandvieiw take this job I know your area isn't the same as mine but Fix rate I say this rate might be same in your town from the contactor in Ohio

That be bad thing on payment you never know


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1645335 said:


> I would be very cautious on that you might want to look at those numbers.
> Plowing 5 acres for 10k is one thing
> Salting it is another.


That's the problem Im having is the salt side


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Antlerart06;1645340 said:


> That's the problem Im having is the salt side


To salt 5 acres how much would you put down _____
What if they want you to salt more often. You could be into $5k in salt in 10 outings


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

not alot of room....of course. I wonder what they mean "sweeten the deal" and "need" sounds a little iffy, I'd get that "if they need to sweeten deal" thing very clear


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MIDTOWNPC;1645342 said:


> To salt 5 acres how much would you put down _____
> What if they want you to salt more often. You could be into $5k in salt in 10 outings


I be at $350 of salt for 10 salt visits = $3500+labor = $4500 Yes the extra recalls could take me up. I could cut it down to 275 and hold the 75 back incase they want me touch up bad areas
Plow side I need be at $700 per visit x 10 = 7000
Total 11500

I'm not sure if they will meet me at my price I guess I'll call they say no Then its not meant to be


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

The Nationals "proposed rates" are always ridiculous. Don't go by their numbers. Figure your price as if the store manager called you for a quote. And make sure you are right if you sign for 3 years.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wilnip;1645363 said:


> The Nationals "proposed rates" are always ridiculous. Don't go by their numbers. Figure your price as if the store manager called you for a quote. And make sure you are right if you sign for 3 years.


I don't sign a 3 year its a year contact and each year if they like the service sign for 2nd year and so on They have it for 3 years 
I don't know about fix rates I like per event price or the per inch price


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wilnip;1645363 said:


> The Nationals "proposed rates" are always ridiculous. Don't go by their numbers. Figure your price as if the store manager called you for a quote. And make sure you are right if you sign for 3 years.


I went by my numbers and I was 4k higher then they was So they said if they cant find anybody else They will call back, I said ok even at that not even sure I want it at my price So I hope they find someone will do it at there price
If wasn't a Fix pricing I would jump on it


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Good. At least if you get it, it will be on your prices. If its a light winter, you'll make out just fine.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Antlerart06;1645521 said:


> If wasn't a Fix pricing I would jump on it


Having a mix of seasonal and per push is the best of both worlds... your seasonal's work in low snow years and your per push work in high snow years. Its a Win/Win as long as you've priced them correctly.....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wilnip;1645529 said:


> Good. At least if you get it, it will be on your prices. If its a light winter, you'll make out just fine.


Signs showing going be a bad one this year fuzzy caterpillar are all black no stripes


----------

